# Red Dead Redemption 2 Ruckelt



## Eloantrix (27. Dezember 2021)

Hi,
ich hoffe, es ist der richtige Bereich?
Mein Sohn hat zu X-Mas "red dead redemption 2" bekommen,
leider bekommen ich es nicht flüssig zum Laufen.
Entweder Grafik ok aber dann totale Diashow.
Oder alles auf Niedrig, dann wird einem Schwindelig.
Vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen welche HW (ja die Graka) weg muss?
Bzw. Welche einstellung für diese HW reicht.
Immerhin sollte nach Rockstar alles reichen?


```
Red Dead Redemption 2
Installiert auf  Samsung SSD 850 PRO 512 GB

Treiber auf dem Aktuellen Stand

 Betriebssystem            Microsoft Windows 10 Pro
    Prozessor                AMD Ryzen 7 2700X Eight-Core Processor
    Grafikkarte            (Sapphire Nitro+) Radeon (TM) RX 470 Graphics (8,0 GB)
    Hauptspeicher            (G.Skill F4-3000C16-D)  (16,0 GB Gesamt)
    Plattenlaufwerke
                    TOSHIBA DT01ACA100 (500GB)
                    WDC WD5000AAKX-08U6AA0 (500GB)
                    Samsung SSD 850 PRO 512GB
                    SAMSUNG MZ7LN512HCHP-000L1
                       
    Bildschirm        iiyama PL2730H(DisplayPort) (1920 x 1080 @ 59 Hz)
    Festplattenspeicher        1442,8 GB Kostenlos (2349,5 GB Gesamt)
    Systemhauptplatine        Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. (B450 GAMING X) (AHCI)
    Maus        Razer Basilisk V2
    Tastatur        USB-Eingabegerät
```


----------



## Rabowke (27. Dezember 2021)

RDR2 bietet verdammt viele Einstellmöglichkeiten, fordert aber auch potente Hardware um die Grafik sehr gut darzustellen. 

Mal zum Vergleich: ich habe einen AMD 5950X und eine 3080 Ti und kann RDR2 ohne (!) DLSS und max. Details in WQHD nicht mit konstanten 60fps spielen.  

D.h. in deinem Fall würde ich definitiv die Grafikkarte als erstes wechseln. Vor meiner 3080 Ti hatte ich eine 1080 OC und hatte bei RDR2 auch ~30fps mit gehobenen Einstellungen und die 1080 ist nochmal ein Stück schneller als die 470. Seit dem erscheinen liegen fünf bzw. sechs Jahre dazwischen, das ist in GPU-Zeiten eine halbe Ewigkeit.


----------



## Bonkic (27. Dezember 2021)

poste vielleicht mal deine settings.
die grafikkarte ist zwar nicht die aktuellste (immerhin aber 8gb vram), aber in full hd sollte man es doch flüssig und dabei auch relativ ansehnlich zum laufen bekommen, denke ich.


----------



## Rabowke (27. Dezember 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> poste vielleicht mal deine settings.
> die grafikkarte ist zwar nicht die aktuellste (immerhin aber 8gb vram), aber in full hd sollte man es doch flüssig und dabei auch relativ ansehnlich zum laufen bekommen, denke ich.


Wie gesagt, mit einer 1080 OC und FullHD, aber auf einem i7 2600K , hatte ich bei einer mittleren bis guten Grafikeinstellungen um die 35-40fps im eingebauten Benchmark. Wobei sich die Werte jetzt besser anhören als das tatsächliche Spielgefühl was absolut träge und rucklig war. Leider.


----------



## Eloantrix (27. Dezember 2021)

Danke schon einmal für die nette Hilfe,
Ich habe die "system.xml" gezippt angehängt oder meint Ihr andere Settings?
Screenshot oder so?


----------



## Bonkic (27. Dezember 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, mit einer 1080 OC und FullHD, aber auf einem i7 2600K , hatte ich bei einer mittleren bis guten Grafikeinstellungen um die 35-40fps im eingebauten Benchmark. Wobei sich die Werte jetzt besser anhören als das tatsächliche Spielgefühl was absolut träge und rucklig war. Leider.



wann hast du gespielt; direkt zum launch?
ich zocks nämlich gerade und bei mir läuft es - in full hd  wie gesagt - mit einer mischung aus hoch und ultra jederzeit absolut flüssig mit 60 fps+. der benchmark spuckt 75 fps im schnitt aus.
hw: 5700 (mit xt-bios), ryzen 3600 und 16 gb ram. soooo weit weg von deiner alten config ist das nun ja nicht. im gegenteil ist die 1080oc in aller regel wohl eher überlegen? liegt rdr 2 radeon-karten vielleicht besonders gut, keine ahnung.


Eloantrix schrieb:


> Danke schon einmal für die nette Hilfe,
> Ich habe die "system.xml" gezippt angehängt oder meint Ihr andere Settings?
> Screenshot oder so?



die grafikeinstellungen meinte ich.
es gibt ein paar optionen, die überproportional viel leistung fressen.
siehe hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auch soll vulkan ggü directx meist einen fps-vorteil bringen. vulkan ist aber ohnehin default eingestellt, meine ich.


----------



## Eloantrix (27. Dezember 2021)

Sobald ich an den PC komme ; ) mach ich mal ein 2 Screenshots.
Gespielt jetzt am 24.15.2021 danach einstellungen getestet.


Rabowke schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, mit einer 1080 OC und FullHD, aber auf einem i7 2600K , hatte ich bei einer mittleren bis guten Grafikeinstellungen um die 35-40fps im eingebauten Benchmark. Wobei sich die Werte jetzt besser anhören als das tatsächliche Spielgefühl was absolut träge und rucklig war. Leider.


Habe grade geschaut °°

ne 1080 kostet um die 1000€ dafür bekommt man ja ne PS5 ( scalper) + das Spiel : )


----------



## Eloantrix (27. Dezember 2021)

So hier noch ein paar Bilder der Einstellungen (Ingame),

Ich hoffe damit kann man mehr sehen?


----------



## Rabowke (27. Dezember 2021)

Eloantrix schrieb:


> [...]Habe grade geschaut °°
> 
> ne 1080 kostet um die 1000€ dafür bekommt man ja ne PS5 ( scalper) + das Spiel : )


WTF?  

Ich hab meine 3080 Ti für 1.700 EUR gekauft und selbst das ist viel zu viel ... aber ich wollte unbedingt. Die 1080 ist doch schon uralt und so eine Karte würde ich für den Preis absolut nicht mehr kaufen.

Das Problem ist einfach: der Markt für PC-Hardware ist aktuell völlig im Eimer und selbst uralt Hardware, die man vor paar Jahren nur noch für ein warmes Bier hätte abgeben können, wird aktuell zu Mondpreisen verkauft.

Theoretisch reicht eine 3070 bzw. das AMD-Equivalent völlig aus.


----------



## Bonkic (27. Dezember 2021)

Eloantrix schrieb:


> So hier noch ein paar Bilder der Einstellungen (Ingame),
> 
> Ich hoffe damit kann man mehr sehen?



na ja, da steht ja schon einiges auf high oder gar ultra. 
das würde ich mal alles auf medium setzen (insbesondere reflections und wasser qualität), msaa komplett aus.
grafik-api wie gesagt auf vulkan.

vielleicht auch mal vsync aus. dein monitor sollte ja freesync unterstützen.


----------



## Eloantrix (27. Dezember 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> na ja, da steht ja schon einiges auf high oder gar ultra.
> das würde ich mal alles auf medium setzen (insbesondere reflections und wasser qualität), msaa komplett aus.
> grafik-api wie gesagt auf vulkan.
> 
> vielleicht auch mal vsync aus. dein monitor sollte ja freesync unterstützen.


Uff gerettet ; )

Sohn freut sich,
einer der einstellungen mus es gewesen sein THX.


----------

